# K2 Jib Pan 2009



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Duffman2315 said:


> Hye guys i have brought a jip pan and just wanted to know if anyone has any oppinons on the board, i haven't rode it yet so if anyone has riden it and can tell me anything would be cool.
> Also i have Burton c60's if you have used those bindings and have some feeedback would be great.
> Thanks


K2 makes decent boards. The WWW was among the most popular park decks in the north east last year. The jibpan is a little stiffer than then WWW, so it will give you a bit more "all-mountain" versitility.

That said, the only way I could give you a substantive opinion about how that board would work for YOU is if I knew what kind of riding you intend to do with the deck...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

i ride all mountain, just hopeing its a great board as i plan on travelling to whistler for a month.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

What size deck did you get, and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

i got a sie 156, they told me with some new tech in the board allows you to drop 5cm in length and still get a quality board at high speeds, i also weigh about 98kg, or about 215lbs. whats your thoughts?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It's doable but will be a bit on the softer side.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You bought next years without even riding it. Wow , whatever. The C60 is overkill on that board for a binding its going to be too stiff for what the purpose of the board is ment for. Next years essentially is the Super Weapon if I remember correctly thats what its name was going to be. It takes on the same traits as the WWW with it being able to ride 5cm's shorter than your normal size. Thus giving it lower nose and tail swing weight, they also softened it up a bunch for next year making it a tad more playful in my opinion. Then added Harshmellow to it which is the sickest shit for damping. For park this board is the tits, for midwest and small east coast resorts you could ride it as an all mountain board but if you want to charge on this thing plus at your weight you should have gotten a Zepplin, Darkstar, or podium. Thats my .02 cents.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its this new synthetic material that K2 invented thats like an EVA foam. If you take traditional EVA foam and drop it, it will bounce, you take Harshmellow and drop it it just goes thud and absorbs the impact. I have it in my boots and its sick, I'm getting their bindings with it next year so I can match it up and it will be sick.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Rode the board today with the c60's on it and it was unreal, i thought it would be a little short for my weight but ended up being grat for all mountain purposes and the bindings where also great and worth the money, thanks for your imput anyway but everything seems good.

- also in Aus u cant try boards before you buy, the market here is to small for demo days.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm on next seasons K2 T1's with it and its only part of the sole.


----------

